# Skyrim Becomes First Western Game To Receive Famitsu’s Perfect Score



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Skyrim Becomes First Western Game To Receive Famitsu’s Perfect Score*



Since_ The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ released, the game has enjoyed a scorching reception from fans and critics alike, including a perfect score from PSLS. _Famitsu_ has become the latest member of gaming media to give this great gem a perfect 40/40 score. Even though _Skyrim_ joins a list that already contained 16 games that received perfect scores in the past, its inclusion marks the first time a “western” game receiving such score.

_Famitsu_ reviews games based on scores from four point of views; in short, four reviewers get the task to review the game and at the end tally up the scores from the four people. In order to get perfect 40/40, the game needs to be great enough for the reviewers to brandish 10s – and _Skyrim_ is certainly worthy of such scores.

Many western games, such as _Grand Theft Auto IV, FIFA 12, Red Dead Redemption_ and _Modern Warfare 3_, came close to receive the perfect scores but they all had to settle for 39/40.

Have you got any objections to _Skyrim_ earning the prestigious perfect score from _Famitsu_?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If a game has some semi serious bugs, how can it get a perfect score.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have no ideal, I have been playing Skyrim both non-patched and patched and in both case there are some major issues with the game.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess it comes down to how forgiving the reviewers are. I do like the idea of a team that all score the game out of ten, which then is added up to a final score. That should help rule out bias I guess. Still, if a game has bugs, then I dont see how it can get a flawless score at all, because it obviously is not.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

While the concept of the game is great, the execution leaves something to be desired there is noway this game should have a perfect score maybe they were grading it on a curve.


----------

